# +++



## Cold Track (Sep 11, 2007)

+++


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

----


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

////


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

:emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath::emptybath:


----------



## REKDLife (Jul 23, 2013)

>>o
>>o
>>o


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

♠ ♣ ♥ ♦


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ññññññññññññññññññññññ


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

🔫🔫🔫🔪🔪🔪💩💩💩👀👀👀🎣🎣🎣


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

xoxoxo


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

(o)(o) (O)(O) (@)(@) U U


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

/\\//\\//\
\//\\//\\/
/\\//\\//\


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

⨀⨀ ⚆⚆ ⚈⚈ ⨃⨃ ❪☉❫❪☉❫ ◦◦ ○○ ◎◎ ⦿⦿ ❍❍ ❂❂ ˚ ˚ ºº °° 🍉🍉




👀👂
👃
👅


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$$$$$$


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

मैं आप से अधिक मछली पकड़ कर सकते हैं!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz123456790/*[email protected]#$%^&*()=][{}|\'";:,.<>?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Ben bu tüm hakkında hiçbir fikrim yok


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Είναι όλα τα ελληνικά μου


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey we don't allow that kind of language around here!!!8)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

- .... .. ... / .. ... / --. . - - .. -. --. / .-. . -.. .. -.-. - ..- .-.. .. --- ...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

☠♆☄☭☮
<°}}}}>⫷⫸<{{{{°>&#119057;&#119057;♠♥♣♦


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

????


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

· · · – – – · · ·


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Ben bu tüm hakkında hiçbir fikrim yok


o zaman neden yanıt duruyorsun?



Mr Muleskinner said:


> Είναι όλα τα ελληνικά μου


Yunan, Türk ... hepsi aynı şey


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea::noidea:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορώ να το καταλάβω, αλλά εις μάτην. Btw έχω ζήσει στην Τουρκία και την Ελλάδα .... δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές χώρες, κουλτούρες και γλώσσες. Όπως νύχτα και μέρα.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

!:_O=::shock:-*|*-:rockon:


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems I can't get a word in edgewise around here!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

COWAN said:


> Seems I can't get a word in edgewise around here!


I
t
's

n
o
t

t
h
a
t

h
a
r
d
!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Can ya tell most of the hunting seasons are over lol


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

*. . . . . .A*
*. . . . < . >*
*. . . . . .v*
*. . . . ./x\*
*.. . . ./xx\*
*. . . ./x*x\*
*.. . ./*x*x\*
*. . ./x*x*x\*
*.. ./x*x*x*\*
*. ./*x*x*x*\*
*. /*x*x*x*x\*
*.. . . . .|||*
*.. . . . .|||*

It looked good at home, but when I post it, it won't let me stagger the left side, or keep the capitol "A" on the star, But Ho, Ho Ho anyway!
Edited (again and again) That's the best I can do. (Maybe I just found a new hobby! NOT!)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I had a couple of other designs that wouldn't keep the registration when posted to the forum. Looked good on my screen, but wound up scrambled on the forum.

⫸<{{{{⦅°>


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Σκέφτηκα ότι μπορώ να το καταλάβω, αλλά εις μάτην. Btw έχω ζήσει στην Τουρκία και την Ελλάδα .... δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές χώρες, κουλτούρες και γλώσσες. Όπως νύχτα και μέρα.


Eğer Instanbul yaşayan mı? Bazı garip nedenle ben her zaman İstanbul Boğazı görmek için istenen ettik. O bölgede beni büyülüyor.

Φυσικά, η Ελλάδα είναι αρκετά συναρπαστικό, όπως καλά!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

ˁ˚ᴥ˚ˀ


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

(⌐■_■)--︻╦╤─ - - -


----------

